# Ear muffs???



## AJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey y'all... got a question...
A friend of mine was asking about ear muffs for her soon to be Nubian kid(s). Her doe is due this month and we have 3-4 months of pretty harsh weather yet to come. We were talking about how to keep those newborn ears warm in the cold weather. I had read somewhere that some people put ear muffs on their Nubian ears to protect from frost bite.
I was curious if anyone knows if there are such things on the market for sale? I found some for calves... :whatdoyouthink


----------



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

We sometimes have frost-bitten ears on boer kids, but only if we aren't there to dry them off at birth and the temperatures are below 0. After using newspaper to dry off the gooey newborn, I switch to a Shamwow, then finishe them off with a blow dryer set on a low speed. (the high speed sound seems to be unsettling for the does) Once they are completly dry, we never have had frostbite. Maybe your friend could regulate the time of birth with lutlyase to insure that someone would be there for the birth.


----------



## Polopony (Dec 24, 2011)

Dry is the key! I don't use heat lamps, but I do have igloo dog houses that the kids love once dry. Are they being dam raised?


----------



## AJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Good idea on the shamwow & hair dryer... I told her to start now getting the doe use to the sound so it doesn't scare the bejesus out of the doe especially right after having given birth!!!
Yes, the kid(s) will be dam raised, we only have small hobby farms so leaving the kids with the dames is preferred. It's nice to have backup milkers for those long days at work! :rofl


----------



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't stop drying until the fur feels dry at "room temperature", which could be -15. The heat from the dryer sometimes hides the fact that the fur is wet, warm, not dry. So I dry a little, let mom clean, dry the other one (we usually twin), feel the first one and dry some more. Until each one is bone-dry, I don't stop. I have had navels frozen solid, so don't neglect to dry that well also. I get foot warmers and hand warmers for me so I can stay out as long as is necessary and not die of exposure myself. I have merino wool base layers for me, as well as merino socks, and alpaca wool hat. I have had them born at -15 in the barn, and once they are dry and nursing, they stay warm and fine.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

never heard of ear muffs. that is why i kid in april and not jan. i know thats not an option for alot of you. the cold hurts my joints so i dont like to be out in it. wish i hadnt sold my property in florida!


----------



## AJ (Aug 12, 2011)

todog said:


> never heard of ear muffs. that is why i kid in april and not jan. i know thats not an option for alot of you. the cold hurts my joints so i dont like to be out in it. wish i hadnt sold my property in florida!


It's why we also plan for April/May births. Sometimes bucks have different ideas, no matter our best efforts!!!! I know of a Boer ranch that births year-round... but he also has a heated & insulated barn!! I'm expecting late April kids... For the rest of her does, that's the same time the rest my friends does will kid... Just one of those things... she's expecting this doe to kid right around Christmas...
I told my friend about the shamwow and hair dryer... she said she's going to put them in her birthing kit and start turning the hair dryer on to get the doe accustomed to the noise.
I had heard of ear muffs, but only once briefly, in a post on here as a matter of fact. In the post the person crocheted a pair. I thought of maybe using tube socks and attaching them to a halter so they'd stay on.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't own Nubians, but I can tell you that goats, even kids, do just fine in all temperatures, as long as they are DRY and can get out of the wind/rain/snow. If you have a doghouse or just a 1/2 crate facing down, you can put a bunch of straw in there for the kids to climb into-it will make it nice and cozy, and their body heat in an enclosed space will keep it warm. Heat lamps are not necessary for even newborn kids, also, so long as they are dry and cozy.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

todog said:


> never heard of ear muffs. that is why i kid in april and not jan. i know thats not an option for alot of you. the cold hurts my joints so i dont like to be out in it. wish i hadnt sold my property in florida!


I know, doesn't sound fun, does it. I do like when it is cold enough for goat sweaters though.


----------



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

We have a plastic dog crate in our creep area with straw inside also They cram themselves all in there at night or nap time. It is toasty and warm. Some of them burrow under the hay mangers and do the same when the dog house is full.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I've kidded out many a doe in -30 to -40 F temps....and I don't have frozen ears. Like Nancy said - get them dry and you won't have a problem. Wet + cold = bad.


----------

